

Portrit - Digg/Reddit for Photo Sharing - joneath
http://portrit.com/

======
joneath
Hi all, I am the Co-founder of Portrit. We released our iPhone app a few weeks
back and now we are now ready to promote/show the world.

Portrit is a photo sharing service (Web app and iPhone app) with social
filtering, think Digg/Reddit meets photo sharing. Portrit let’s you take a
photo and nominate it for one of 10 trophies. These trophies mirror common
themes such as Fail, LOL, Artsy, Party Animal, etc. Once a photo has been
nominated, any Portrit user can vote on it. At the end of the day (12AM every
night), the photo with the most votes in each category wins and is transferred
to the owner’s trophy room.

We are very aware of how crowded the market is of photo sharing apps, but we
think we're fixing a different problem than our competitors. We are fixing
photo discovery and photo overload.

Please take a look at our Web app or iPhone app and let us know what you
think.

Thank you, Jonathan Eatherly

~~~
nowarninglabel
The interface is nice.

Two suggestions:

1) For anonymous users, make anything requiring login actually overlay a login
box (e.g., I click upvote and currently nothing happens, it should overlay a
login box).

2) Provide twitter authentication. I refuse to login using Facebook, but I
don't mind using Twitter to authenticate.

------
clojurerocks
Interesting. Ive had a very similiar idea for a while now, actually its almost
the exact same idea i think, but havent had the time to implement it. Ill be
following your startup to see how things work out. Good luck with it.

